# Alfie & dexter say thank you!



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Alfie and Dexter wanted me to say a big THANK YOU to those of you who recommended we bake them liver-cake to use as treats when we are training. 

They ABSOLUTELY love it, and its pretty cheap to make too...I cut it into LOADS of tiny pieces and there was TONS of it!  

I was ready for the yucky smell when it was cooking (after what so many people had warned me) but was pleasantly surprised as it actually smelt very garlicky; both my son and daughter came into the kitchen and said_ 'what's for tea mum?'_ and_ 'mmm, that smells nice, is it Spaghetti Bolognese!?' _  HOWEVER......once cooked & cooled, as I started cutting it up I began to realise what you all meant! By the time I'd finished cutting those tiny cubes I felt decidedly queasy and didn't fancy any tea. 

I was pleased with how it turned out, and will DEFINATELY be making it again, although what I made yesterday will last a VERY long time. 

...And here it is, partway through the cutting-up process.


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ours love it too, best I make some again soon as haven't made any for a while. Its the mixing it up that makes me feel ill. I might send our dogs over to yours for tea


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

oooh please please please could we have the recipe?? i know seymour would love it


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I found lots of recipes for this in various places, and kind of mix 'n' matched them and hoped for the best! In the end, it turned out great...more luck than judgement I have to say 

I googled liver cake recipes and there are lots, but for anyone interested, here's mine:

Liver Cake

1lb (450g) liver
1lb (450g) SR flour 
3 eggs
2 cloves garlic 
splosh of water & milk

Mix all ingredients (chopped liver, flour, eggs and garlic.)
Slowly add a mix of water and milk whilst blending, until desired consistency (similar to cake mixture...a thick-but-runny-consistency!) I didn't completely blitz mine, so you can see the 'chunks' of unblended liver in the photo.
Transfer to fairly shallow tin/dish (greased/baking paper) I actually split the mixture between 2 tins.
Cook gas 4 for approx. 30-40mins (check on progress.)
Remove from tin and allow to cool.



It didn't seem to smell bad when I was mixing it up (all I could smell was the crushed garlic!)


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is my weekend project! Does anyone have a recipe handy?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We must have been cooking at the same time Ali ... My daughter hates the smell . I cooked it last night and cut it up today , it must linger on you cos I could smell it in the car . It freezes well so lasts a while . When I've used it before while out prepare to be like the pied piper for dogs .. Other people's recall goes out of the window x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

It looks lovely I love liver! I just fry chicken livers for my two then chop them up and freeze them. I take a few out of my freezer every day and by the time I get to the park they have defrosted. They are great for recall, the only problem is that every dog in the park or woods can smell them too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Have you ever tasted the liver cake?


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Have you ever tasted the liver cake?


NO WAY!!!  It smells ok when cooking and I thought, mmm, not so bad (really garlicky,) but once cool it smells vile, and every time I get some out my stomach flips a bit!  Hubby did say he reckons it might taste ok (it is all human-grade ingredients) but he wasn't so keen to put his money where his mouth is and actually try it!!! 

Mind you, I can't stand offal in any way, shape or form, so maybe if you like liver normally it might be more palatable...?? Will be interested to hear if anyone has been brave enough and what their verdict is.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm going to try this recipe as soon as we get into our house!!! Mine have never had liver but I bet they will LOVE this!!! I just dont know how to convert gas 4 into the degrees we use in the states??


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jasper Black put a similar recipe on sometime it goes like this:

Small tub of Chicken Livers (Tesco)
150g Rice Flour 
50 to 75g Porridge Oats
1-2 teaspoons Garlic Powder
1 Egg
Mix altogether till you have a pink goo, spread on grease proof paper 1.5 thick and bake until golden on top.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Nanci said:


> I'm going to try this recipe as soon as we get into our house!!! Mine have never had liver but I bet they will LOVE this!!! I just dont know how to convert gas 4 into the degrees we use in the states??


Nancy, gas 4 is a moderate temp, so about 180degrees c, or 160 degrees c in a fan assisted oven. 

Here's a link to a conversion table (I tried to copy/paste it onto this post but it went bonkers!)

http://www.onlineconversion.com/cooking_gasmark.htm


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> This is my weekend project! Does anyone have a recipe handy?


Hi Ruth, I bet your girls will do what our boys did, they were hanging around in the kitchen as I was cooking, and they were tripping over each other in excitement when I was cutting it up!! They kept sitting (without me asking them to!) and looking hopefully up at me!!! 

Liver Cake

1lb (450g) liver
1lb (450g) SR flour 
3 eggs
2 cloves garlic 
splosh of water & milk

Mix all ingredients (chopped liver, flour, eggs and garlic.)
Slowly add a mix of water and milk whilst blending, until desired consistency (similar to cake mixture...a thick-but-runny-consistency!) I didn't completely blitz mine, so you can see the 'chunks' of unblended liver in the photo.
Transfer to fairly shallow tin/dish (greased/baking paper) I actually split the mixture between 2 tins.
Cook gas 4 for approx. 30-40mins (check on progress.)
Remove from tin and allow to cool.

Let me know if Lady Lola and yummy Nina enjoy it, I hope they do!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Ali.. Think I will do it tomorrow!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> NO WAY!!!  It smells ok when cooking and I thought, mmm, not so bad (really garlicky,) but once cool it smells vile, and every time I get some out my stomach flips a bit!  Hubby did say he reckons it might taste ok (it is all human-grade ingredients) but he wasn't so keen to put his money where his mouth is and actually try it!!!
> 
> Mind you, I can't stand offal in any way, shape or form, so maybe if you like liver normally it might be more palatable...?? Will be interested to hear if anyone has been brave enough and what their verdict is.


Well I do eat liver pâté! Not sure though.. Something not right about tasting something made specifically for the dogs!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

I have to admit, it does look good enough to eat!


----------



## Ted (Jul 29, 2013)

Would love to make some of this Liver cake, But whenever we give Ted anything other than his biscuits, it affects his bowels!! we tried to give him a different flavour of his biscuits and that did the same! (i.e. Lamb instead of the usual Chicken - just for a change!)
so at the moment he only has his biscuits to eat and the teeniest piece of treat ever!  when training, just so we don't have to clear up the 'runs'  He must think we are such meanies! 
Marie


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, poor Ted. 

Ours are still prone to the occasional runny poo if they've had something different, but this liver cake was fine...I did cut it into very small pieces and only give them a few each day though. 

Alfie was 'delicate of tummy' last night, but I think he probably ate half the sand on the Kent coastline at the beach yesterday so I wasn't surprised!!!!  All back to normal this morning thank goodness. 

I usually add a spoonful of natural probiotic yogurt to one of their meals and since I've done that their tummies seem to have been much more settled too (might be coincidence but it seems to be helping.)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

If a dogs constipated they do say to give liver. It's a great food for dogs with loads of vitamins etc but its high in Vit A so they say should only have 1g per 1k in weight of the dog per day or if feeding as a meal possibly once a week x


----------

